# Arghghghg...WalMart!



## wildmaven (Nov 15, 2007)

Portraits for 9.99
1 - 10 x 13
1 - 8 x 10
2 - 5 x 7
2 - 3½ x 5
19 Wallets

How do we compete?!?


----------



## momof3girls (Nov 15, 2007)

Yup just got the same offer in the mail yesterday for $6.99. plus 4 free 3x5's.  I actually made an appt, but canceled yesterday cause I got my new camera.  Hope mine turn out good.


----------



## skieur (Nov 15, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Portraits for 9.99
> 1 - 10 x 13
> 1 - 8 x 10
> 2 - 5 x 7
> ...


 
Yes, but Walmart has caused all kinds of trouble for customers, getting parents charged with child porn. for prints of a toddler without a bathing suit through to hassling photographers over copyright if the shot was deemed very good by Walmart employees.

skieur


----------



## Heck (Nov 15, 2007)

You can't compeat and you may not want to. You just need to find the non walmart client who wants more personal service and maybe more choice in edit style.


----------



## BlackDog's (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it&#8217;s all in the audience you&#8217;re targeting.  Some people just don&#8217;t want Wal-mart portraits. Some people want something more with a little more creativity and versatility.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 15, 2007)

Wal-mart sucks. I have never taken my son there but have seen some. I was at a friends house recently and saw two photos that looked like someone threw up a sheet and took it with a point and shoot. I asked where she got it and when she said wal-mart I told her she was not allowed to go there anymore.


----------



## guitarmy (Nov 15, 2007)

BlackDog's said:


> I think its all in the audience youre targeting. Some people just dont want Wal-mart portraits. Some people want something more with a little more creativity and versatility.


 
Exactly. If you're trying to win over the 'ultra-cheap-don't-know-better' crowd, you're screwed. Wal-Mart is completely based on undercutting competition. 

You should be targeting people who are willing to spend more money on photos that are unique to their person and families. Don't worry about the Wal-Mart portrait people.


----------



## NJMAN (Nov 15, 2007)

Dont worry about their prices. Price isnt everything. 

You compete by doing quality work at a fair price. Personally, I wouldnt want any customer who would settle for Walmart's mediocre-at-best stuff. 

You also compete by giving your clients exceptional customer service and friendly interaction every time you see them. That is something that big chain discount stores often do not have or dont care about. Get to know your clients very well. Get to know what they like, and what they dont like. 

Treat your clients like they are your first and your last customer, and they will keep coming back.


----------



## Heck (Nov 15, 2007)

Then again walmart gives a service that some people just may never be able to afford. So walmart is not all that bad.


----------



## sabbath999 (Nov 15, 2007)

How do you compete? By not taking pictures that look like they cost $6.99 at WalMart.


----------



## salexander867 (Nov 15, 2007)

You are not supposed to compete with Wal-Mart. Wa-Mart is targeting a market that cannot afford a serious photographer. Everyone should be able to get pictures of thier family and Wal-Mart makes that possible. Those people that can afford to get better quality will typically go to the pro for the quality of both the prints and the service.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 15, 2007)

Who _wants_ to compete with Wal-Mart?


----------



## craig (Nov 16, 2007)

Again. Do not worry about Wall Mart. They certainly fill a niche, which is good. I am sure your niche is much more creative then theirs.

Love & Bass


----------



## JodieO (Nov 16, 2007)

sabbath999 said:


> How do you compete? By not taking pictures that look like they cost $6.99 at WalMart.


 
EXACTLY!!!! :lmao:


----------



## forceofnature (Nov 16, 2007)

JodieO said:


> EXACTLY!!!! :lmao:




JodieO,

You site is breathtaking. Well done.


----------



## nossie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone see the movie "Walmart - the hight cost of low prices"?


----------

